# Happy Birthday my Honorary Havanese!



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Tycho, my beloved Coton de Tulear, is 8 today. Cuba, my equally beloved Havanese (not quite 2) is Very Jealous of all the presents; I gave her one and Tycho instantly preferred that to any of his, so she's now got a hold of one of his and they've done a switch. Typical!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Happy B-Day Tycho!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you very much, MarinaGirl!! Or Jeanne and Emmie!!
xxxx from me, Tycho


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Lalla!

Emmie does the same thing Cuba and Tycho do with their toys. If her BFF is playing with a toy or has a bone, she wants his stuff and vice versa. It's funny to watch when you give them both the exact same items that they swap what they each have back and forth and back and forth. ound:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> Thanks Lalla!
> 
> Emmie does the same thing Cuba and Tycho do with their toys. If her BFF is playing with a toy or has a bone, she wants his stuff and vice versa. It's funny to watch when you give them both the exact same items that they swap what they each have back and forth and back and forth. ound:


Not much different from children, I guess; I'm sure my brother and I were exactly the same when we were little. And just like us, Cuba and Tycho really much prefer the wrapping paper to the actual present! Unless, of course it's treats...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday dear Tycho!!!

I remember my kids as little ones… "Share" meant "You share with me!". It NEVER meant, "I'll share with you"!!! :laugh:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Happy Birthday dear Tycho!!!
> 
> I remember my kids as little ones&#8230; "Share" meant "You share with me!". It NEVER meant, "I'll share with you"!!! :laugh:


Tycho says 'thank you very much for the birthday wishes' and please could he have Kodi's toys.

Absolutely, re the sharing!!
Love to you and to Kodi,
Lalla


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention that Emmie went to a Coton meetup last fall; she was the only Havanese there.  It was a lot of fun to see so many Cotons in one room. I was a little bummed that most of them had very short hair as I was looking forward to seeing them with their glorious coats; I think they're very attractive with long hair.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Tychy is long haired and proud of it!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tycho. I hope you get all your gifties back from your little brother. If not you can steal his on his birthday.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tycho!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy, happy birthday, Tycho. Sorry about your presents. Bailey used to steal all of Tyler's toys too. It's tough having to share.

XXXOOO from Tyler and Mary, too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> I forgot to mention that Emmie went to a Coton meetup last fall; she was the only Havanese there.  It was a lot of fun to see so many Cotons in one room. I was a little bummed that most of them had very short hair as I was looking forward to seeing them with their glorious coats; I think they're very attractive with long hair.


We have a Coton in our agility class. We let her THINK she's a Havanese.  In any case, Kodi loves her. She's one of his bestest girlfriends!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Tycho says 'thank you very much for the birthday wishes' and please could he have Kodi's toys.
> 
> Absolutely, re the sharing!!
> Love to you and to Kodi,
> Lalla


Kodi could DEFINITELY find a couple to spare. I think he might be a BIT spoiled!!!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Tycho! Where did you get your name?


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hsusa said:


> Happy Birthday, Tycho! Where did you get your name?


He's called after a famous Danish 16th century astronomer called Tycho Brahe, who was eccentric in all sorts of ways, a great mind, and had a star named after him; I liked his name because my Tycho is a little star and a little tyke.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Kodi could DEFINITELY find a couple to spare. I think he might be a BIT spoiled!!!


Aw, Kodi, what a lot of toys!! And actually Cuba and Tycho have got just as big a pile of their own; the last thing either of them needs is any more, but what can you do on birthdays except find yet another to join the heap! And they do so love new things, don't they, for at least five or six whole minutes.

As for agility, well, this Coton's idea of agile is to sit on command but with about a day and a half's delay, to do everything in slo mo except if you say 'treat' from five hundred yards away in which case he'll be back at your side like a bat out of hell!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Happy, happy birthday, Tycho. Sorry about your presents. Bailey used to steal all of Tyler's toys too. It's tough having to share.
> 
> XXXOOO from Tyler and Mary, too.


Thank you so much, Mary! From Tycho, too; and we all send lots of love to you and to Tyler. xxxxLalla


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Tycho says 'thank you very much' for all the kind greetings; he doesn't much like the thought of the 11 months, 3 weeks & 6 days till his next birthday! But he'll get his own back on Cuba on March 25th when she is 2, and he can steal her presents.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Tycho! Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> He's called after a famous Danish 16th century astronomer called Tycho Brahe, who was eccentric in all sorts of ways, a great mind, and had a star named after him; I liked his name because my Tycho is a little star and a little tyke.


Love it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Aw, Kodi, what a lot of toys!! And actually Cuba and Tycho have got just as big a pile of their own; the last thing either of them needs is any more, but what can you do on birthdays except find yet another to join the heap! And they do so love new things, don't they, for at least five or six whole minutes.
> 
> As for agility, well, this Coton's idea of agile is to sit on command but with about a day and a half's delay, to do everything in slo mo except if you say 'treat' from five hundred yards away in which case he'll be back at your side like a bat out of hell!


We have a code name for Rosemary, the Coton in our class. When she gets over excited on course, she goes nuts, and just runs FAST in circles. When she does it, we all say, "White Tornado!"


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> We have a code name for Rosemary, the Coton in our class. When she gets over excited on course, she goes nuts, and just runs FAST in circles. When she does it, we all say, "White Tornado!"


A white tornado Tycho is not!!! More of a snow drift....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> A white tornado Tycho is not!!! More of a snow drift....


ound:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

:yo:

xxxx


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Can you post a recent picture of Mr. Snow Drift?!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

not sure if these have downloaded or not - if so, they are Tychy at his most energetic


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

So sweet - love your furballs'


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you, Jeanne - yours looks pretty dishy, too!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He sure is a ball of fire, Lalla. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> He sure is a ball of fire, Lalla. :biggrin1:


 Well, a sort of snowball of fire, Mary!! But I wouldn't change him for the world. He might be a bit laid back for some, but you should see him go when Cuba's in season!!! lane:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tycho!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Heather Glen said:


> Happy Birthday Tycho!!!


Thank you, Heather!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, ball of fire or not, he's cute as the dickens! And looks like he's just what these dogs were bred for… ready to cuddle in someone's lap!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Well, ball of fire or not, he's cute as the dickens! And looks like he's just what these dogs were bred for&#8230; ready to cuddle in someone's lap!


funnily enough he hates laps! He's a sit at your feet dog, or some way away from you facing out, like a wolf guard dog. Cuba is much more lap-minded but even she really prefers to be near but not on.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!
:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> funnily enough he hates laps! He's a sit at your feet dog, or some way away from you facing out, like a wolf guard dog. Cuba is much more lap-minded but even she really prefers to be near but not on.


Kodi is like that too. Every now and then he comes and asks for a cuddle, but mostly, he just wants to lie very near!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout will nudge with his nose when he wants a ear or back rub. Sometimes he will tap my leg with his paw. It's pretty cute! Truffles likes to put her head in my lap when I'm watching tv sometimes. Mostly they like cuddling next to each other


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sheba knows she can distract me from combing her whiskers and beard by throwing herself into my arms and hugging me. Of course, it works every time!


----------

